# MoshCam on Sony Media Streamer; No Video



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have any problems streaming MoshCam on any media streaming device? I'm about to pull my hair out with Sony and thier "technicians" SMP-N200


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

After an hour chatting with a tech, I was told to send the unit in for service. Instead, I hooked up the little unit via composite on the crt its on and now it works fine. Thanks a lot Sony!


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Deffinatly going to write a review for this unit. I had found a thread about streaming devices here and this unit was overlooked/not available. I almost bought a Netgear and am glad I didn't. This little unit is practically a mini PS3 and is great! DNLA, Netflix, SoundParty, and a whole lot more. But the price is the best part: $78 at Wallyworld.


----------

